
Show HN: Trim leftover styles to speed up Angular tests - ersimont
https://simontonsoftware.github.io/s-ng-dev-utils/typedoc/index.html#trimleftoverstyles
======
ersimont
On a small project of mine this sped up tests from about 10 seconds to 4
seconds. At work it sped up our suite from about 8 minutes to 4 minutes.

Both suites are almost exclusively component tests, with relatively complex
components. Ymmv.

